# Post Rally Depression Stinks!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just sayin……


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

egregg57 said:


> Just sayin&#8230;&#8230;


Yeah it sure does. We just got home after staying the extra night and are wishing it wasn't over.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Outbacker47 said:


> Just sayin&#8230;&#8230;


Yeah it sure does. We just got home after staying the extra night and are wishing it wasn't over.
[/quote]

Don't know when our next trip is but it can't be too soon!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Outbacker47 said:


> Just sayin&#8230;&#8230;


Yeah it sure does. We just got home after staying the extra night and are wishing it wasn't over.
[/quote]

The next one can't come soon enough!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Just sayin&#8230;&#8230;


Yeah it sure does. We just got home after staying the extra night and are wishing it wasn't over.
[/quote]

The next one can't come soon enough!
[/quote]

Maybe it's time to stretch the legs on your Ford --> I know, I couldn't resist!!


----------

